# What does Short Listed Mean?



## Smiles:-)

When I am apply for jobs I've been seeing only Short Listed will be called back. What is Short Listed?

Thanks


----------



## marc

it means that out of for example 10 interviewed they are calling back 5 - this means that you have been short-listed for the job. Its the best so it could be a 3 in 1 chance or 5 or 1 chance etc.


----------



## MichelleAlison

Smiles:-) said:


> When I am apply for jobs I've been seeing only Short Listed will be called back. What is Short Listed?
> 
> Thanks


Short listed means they will only call back the people they are interested in - i.e. put them on a short list and then interview just those people. Therefore, if you don't hear anything, they will not call you for an interview. This is common practice when many people are applying for the same job.


----------

